# Lose the baby weight!



## kalyrra

Hey all,

I'm looking for some other buddies to hop on this thread and lose weight together! 

A little background on me:

I'm 5'10", and my absolute ideal weight would be somewhere between 150-180 lbs. However, I have found that I can safely and healthily maintain around 190-195 lbs without doing anything drastic or getting frustrated. So that's my goal right now. (I've always struggled with my weight) 

As of this morning, I was 230 lbs but I'm sure it's going to drop over the next few weeks as I just had my baby girl last Sunday! Hoping it drops another 10-15 lbs before it ultimately stalls out...

I gave birth to a little boy in January of 2013, after gaining 52 lbs during my pregnancy. :dohh: I was able to lose some of it, but then I gained it all back plus a few extra while I was breastfeeding. I was 252 lbs as of his 1st birthday! 

I got down to 240 lbs before getting pregnant a second time. However, I was more careful this pregnancy and I actually lost weight during 1st and 2nd Tri, then gained it back during 3rd... and ended up going in to delivery at 239 lbs. I was very happy with that. 

So, now that I'm 1 week postpartum, and breastfeeding... while I can't exercise yet until I get clearance at 6 weeks, I want to get together a good eating plan that allows me to breastfeed safely and not affect my supply, and still lose the weight. As of today, I am targeting 40 lbs to lose!

Anyone else out there want to hang with me? :flower:


----------



## halfandhalf

kalyrra said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm looking for some other buddies to hop on this thread and lose weight together!
> 
> A little background on me:
> 
> I'm 5'10", and my absolute ideal weight would be somewhere between 150-180 lbs. However, I have found that I can safely and healthily maintain around 190-195 lbs without doing anything drastic or getting frustrated. So that's my goal right now. (I've always struggled with my weight)
> 
> As of this morning, I was 230 lbs but I'm sure it's going to drop over the next few weeks as I just had my baby girl last Sunday! Hoping it drops another 10-15 lbs before it ultimately stalls out...
> 
> I gave birth to a little boy in January of 2013, after gaining 52 lbs during my pregnancy. :dohh: I was able to lose some of it, but then I gained it all back plus a few extra while I was breastfeeding. I was 252 lbs as of his 1st birthday!
> 
> I got down to 240 lbs before getting pregnant a second time. However, I was more careful this pregnancy and I actually lost weight during 1st and 2nd Tri, then gained it back during 3rd... and ended up going in to delivery at 239 lbs. I was very happy with that.
> 
> So, now that I'm 1 week postpartum, and breastfeeding... while I can't exercise yet until I get clearance at 6 weeks, I want to get together a good eating plan that allows me to breastfeed safely and not affect my supply, and still lose the weight. As of today, I am targeting 40 lbs to lose!
> 
> Anyone else out there want to hang with me? :flower:

I gained about 35lb during my pregancy and I lost around 20lb doing squats every day at home. There are some good youtube videos, just type 'home squats'.


----------



## halfandhalf

Here is the youtube link honey. I did this exact same workout everyday for around 3 months.


----------



## halfandhalf

Here is the youtube link honey. I did this exact same workout everyday for around 3 months. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGvzVjuY8SY


----------



## kalyrra

Thanks! I'll have to do those once I can start exercising really good! (I figure I should wait until most of the bleeding has stopped) Until then, I've been just taking walks with the kids and housework. 

I've actually dropped 26 lbs now, weighed in at 213 this morning at 2 weeks postpartum. So, only 24 lbs until goal!


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls :)
Kalyrra congrats on the birth of your daughter - born on my edd but my wee boy came 6wks early! Youve done super at weight loss so far. I havent been so good- my main problem is snacking and chocolate. And too much cheese n toast. Finding it hard being a new mum and making the time to eat well. 

Im 14st and want to lose 2, so thats 28lb.

Before my preg I was doing couch to 5k and that helped me lose a few pounds. I agree squats are good and was doing a 30day squat challenge. I also like Lesley Sanone's Walk at home videos on youtube. 

Are you bfeeding? I am and not sure how much / what exercise to do that is compatible with that.

Im going to give the squat youtube routine a go - thanks halfandhalf :)

There is also a new 'outdoor gym' near me so im going to try that, plus lots of walking / and Sanone's walking at home for when the weather is rotten.

Good luck! Definitely helps to havea buddy in this.
How are you settling into being a mum of two? As a FTM im finding the lack of sleep the hardest but baby is actually very good.

Xx


----------



## kalyrra

Yes, I am breastfeeding. Probably why the weight is coming off good at the moment! I hear you on the snacking, breastfeeding my first I actually GAINED tons of weight because I was starving all the time... and filled my cravings with carbs instead of healthy stuff. I'm trying really hard not to do that again, but I still catch myself reaching for a bagel instead of a piece of fruit. 

I think as far as exercise, we should be okay doing walking/squats and stuff like that as long as we still get plenty of water and adequate calories. I've found that my calorie intake doesn't affect my supply as much as my liquid intake does (but I've never drastically cut the calories).

I've heard good things about Leslie's walking routines, I didn't know it was on youtube! Thanks! I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## threebirds

Hiya K, 
Really gonna try and cut down the carbs and choc - you are giving me good hope. Tell me what healthy snacks u are eating 
X


----------



## threebirds

Ps Love the pic of your baby girl


----------



## threebirds

Oh and I should add, Im 5ft 5" (or 5ft 6" is what I tell people lol), so that puts my BMI well into the 30s :-(

And Im too afraid to measure my waist as my belly is where most of the fat is. I also had an C-section and still have a podgy belly from that (thats why I was waiting to now to start exercising more).


----------



## kalyrra

threebirds - I still have a bit of a pudgy belly as well. I don't remember how long it took to go back down after my son, but it never completely disappeared because I gained weight instead. My BMI is currently 30.6. Not as bad as it was, I think I hit 36.2 at one point this year. So I'm just barely into the "obese" category, but I'd love to get down to the lower end of the "overweight" category. The normal category for me makes me almost too thin for my build, and is very difficult to maintain. So I'll settle for where I'm comfortable. 

For healthy snacks, I've been eating fresh fruit, nonfat yogurt and granola, or a handful of nuts. I think my weight loss so far has been more water weight than anything. I'm still retaining a little bit. 

For breakfast, I've been eating a multigrain cereal for the fiber. I'd like to get back to eating eggs and such for the protein. Lunch is usually leftovers of whatever we had for dinner. Chili, spaghetti, etc... if we don't have good leftovers or I'm not interested in them then I make a grilled chicken salad. 

I've been drinking all water and some decaf coffee, no soda (which is really hard for me because I LOVE Diet Dr. Pepper!) 

Exercising is going to be my biggest issue. I hate exercising, and it's hard to find a consistent time to do it with a toddler and a newborn. But I NEED to find the time, because I want my body in good shape again. I don't want to let myself go.


----------



## threebirds

I think you're doing really well K :thumbup:

Thanks for food suggestions.
I had porridge with bananas & walnuts for breakfast but it went down hill a bit after that.
I know what you mean about finding the time tho, and it must be even harder with two kiddies. By evenjng time Im exhausted but Im going to have to try. Even if its just 10mins a day to begin with.
Im going to try the 30 day squat challenge as that worked for me before. 
Day 1 is 50 squats, building up to 250 on day 30. Ok, off to do today's 50 while hubby is winding the baby :)

I might even start a diet / weight loss journal :)

Good luck xx


----------



## kalyrra

I use myfitnesspal to track my food and weight, love it! 

I know it's hard to get started, as exhausted as we are. But I know that once we do, our energy will improve along with it. It's getting started and into the groove that's the hardest!


----------



## threebirds

Yeh Im a fan of MFP too, finding it hard to get back into though. Will try to as it does help me over snack on rubbish. I started juicing again today - I had to stop during preg as I had gestational diabetes. For breakfast I juiced 3 carrots & 2 apples. I also did my squats while baby had some tummy time on his mat - so Ive got off to a good start today - it can only go down hill from here lol xx


----------



## threebirds

I had an old account in mfp but not under threebirds name - just checked & cant chAnge the name, as this is all about a fresh start Im going to create a new login and will then try & add you as a friend :)


----------



## threebirds

My new mfp name is threebirdsmfp


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Sweetie!

I would be happy to join you. I am 5 feet 3 1/2 inches tall. I am currently 193lb (at least according to my OB appointment last week). My goal weight is 130lb. I gained over 30lb with my little Riya bean and she was not even full term. So I plan to lose at least 60lb. I am starting today!!! Which is amazing, since I just now saw this thread. My OH will be joining me. 

MFP name is Kiwiberry87. I just registered on the app, so I hope the website is able to pick up my name. I will be adding my signature picture as soon as I lose a few lb's lol because right now it says 0 since I just started today. 

I am hoping breastfeeding will help speed this along! I am only 2+2 weeks PP.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have added threebirdsmfp as my friend on MFP. Kaly, what is your MFP name?


----------



## kalyrra

I added you both. 

The battery in my scale died a couple days ago, so I have no idea what I weigh at the moment. It's driving me batty! I have to weigh in every day (or at minimum every other day) to be able to stay on track. It's really easy for me to gain without realizing it. I'll have to run out and find another battery for my Friday weigh in. 

I must still be retaining some water, as my wedding ring STILL doesn't fit. I wore it during pregnancy until sometime towards the end of 2nd Tri. It fit me when I was 240 lbs pre-preg, I'm down to 213 lbs at last weigh in and it still doesn't fit. :shrug: So I must still have some water to lose. Driving me nuts, because I want to wear it again!

Another vent: My feet are huge. I gained probably an entire shoe size with my son (I was already a size 10!) Now I'm in 11's. My shoes are still snug, hoping they'll go back down so I don't have to go shoe shopping _again_. Past size 10 it's hard to find nice, cute ones.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know what you mean about the ring. Maybe it was just from the normal daily bloat? I know my fingers swell up normally during the day after I wake up but then they seem to go back down at night. You could try putting it on then? 

I really need to invest in a scale. All I have is the one in MIL's bathroom, but I hate using it since its one of those sliding weight ones. I really need to get a digital.

Oh and I accepted your friend request!


----------



## kalyrra

Kiwiberry said:


> I know what you mean about the ring. Maybe it was just from the normal daily bloat? I know my fingers swell up normally during the day after I wake up but then they seem to go back down at night. You could try putting it on then?
> 
> I really need to invest in a scale. All I have is the one in MIL's bathroom, but I hate using it since its one of those sliding weight ones. I really need to get a digital.
> 
> Oh and I accepted your friend request!


As in the type they use at the doctor's office? Those are awesome! LOL I'm sure they're probably the most accurate type. I went and bought a battery for my digital (and a back up for next time... lol). I jumped on just to see where I was, and I was at 208 (dressed). So I guess the other scale we had was pretty accurate. (it's one of the old non-digital kind)

My fingers actually do the opposite... they swell during the night, and are worst in the morning. At least during/after pregnancy. And I've tried my ring at all hours, it doesn't fit yet at any point. It's getting close, but not there yet. I'm still retaining water. If I sit with my legs pushed up against something, I still get a good dent from it as well.


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls :wave:
Hope you're both doing well.
Im finding it hard to get back to MFP but will start again with it tomorrow - the problem is if i have any bad snacks it takes away my motivation to track what im eating, oops. I will get better tho & Im doing good on exercise front - sticking with the 30 day squat challenge & either getting out for walk or doing a leslie samsone walk at home vid (youtube) each day. Im good at having a healthy breakfast but then by lunchtime im tired, have been feeding loads and just grab whatever is at hand. 

I only have old non digital scales but i am a couple of pounds down 

X


----------



## kalyrra

threebirds said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> Hope you're both doing well.
> Im finding it hard to get back to MFP but will start again with it tomorrow - the problem is if i have any bad snacks it takes away my motivation to track what im eating, oops. I will get better tho & Im doing good on exercise front - sticking with the 30 day squat challenge & either getting out for walk or doing a leslie samsone walk at home vid (youtube) each day. Im good at having a healthy breakfast but then by lunchtime im tired, have been feeding loads and just grab whatever is at hand.
> 
> I only have old non digital scales but i am a couple of pounds down
> 
> X

I understand the struggle as far as losing motivation once I've made some poor choices. Just don't give up! There's nothing worse than looking back a year later and wondering where you could have been had you stuck with it!

I was 201 this morning according to both scales (although my digital is still on the fritz). So close to "One"derland! I may re-evaluate my goal of 190 and shoot for 180 instead...


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Kaly and I am going to stick at it, thank you for encouraging me, it really helps! Well done getting your weight down. You are doing amazingly! I hope you have rewards in mind when you get to 200 & then 190  
Im going to have to think of reward for first half stone off, that might help :) 
X


----------



## kalyrra

threebirds said:


> Thanks Kaly and I am going to stick at it, thank you for encouraging me, it really helps! Well done getting your weight down. You are doing amazingly! I hope you have rewards in mind when you get to 200 & then 190
> Im going to have to think of reward for first half stone off, that might help :)
> X

Rewards are a good thing! My reward for hitting 190 is going to be new clothes, because at that point I'm going to need some! :haha:

If I get down to 180, I might get my hair cut and highlighted. 

I'm finding that I'm more successful if I plan my meal ahead of time. I'll sit down the night before, enter everything into MFP and see where it puts me and then adjust the amounts accordingly. Works like a charm (when I remember to do it...lol) 

I'm managing to control my sweet cravings with flavored water, coffee (decaf, since I'm nursing) and if I'm really craving something sweet to eat: non-fat vanilla yogurt with granola, raisins, etc... The biggest thing I have to be careful with is my carbs. I LOVE breads and such, and I don't eat enough healthy veggies and protein.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Sorry about this but I am going to quit my diet till I'm making at least 800ml a day. I really took a hit on my supply.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Kiwi, supply is king so you are definitely doing the right thing. Im mostly bfing so not sure what impact is on supply. Out of interest - what had u reduced cal intake to? 
All the best xx


----------



## threebirds

Kiwi, Your baby girl is so cute and most important, hope she is getting stronger every day xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

threebirds said:


> Hiya Kiwi, supply is king so you are definitely doing the right thing. Im mostly bfing so not sure what impact is on supply. Out of interest - what had u reduced cal intake to?
> All the best xx

Thank you so much! :hugs: I think she is adorable as well hehe <3. 

I had reduced it to 1200-1500 calories. When I increased it to eating throughout the day and not really minding my calories I am up to about 100ml a pump now. That is 40-60ml more each time than I was getting before so I think its working!


----------



## kalyrra

Kiwiberry said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Kiwi, supply is king so you are definitely doing the right thing. Im mostly bfing so not sure what impact is on supply. Out of interest - what had u reduced cal intake to?
> All the best xx
> 
> Thank you so much! :hugs: I think she is adorable as well hehe <3.
> 
> I had reduced it to 1200-1500 calories. When I increased it to eating throughout the day and not really minding my calories I am up to about 100ml a pump now. That is 40-60ml more each time than I was getting before so I think its working!Click to expand...

Oh goodness, that is a drastic cut. I aim for 1500, but I always go over with snacks, so I bring in from 1800-2000 calories, probably! Definitely baby first! :thumbup:


----------

